# وفاة طفلة أمام كنيسة بعين شمس برصاص مجهولين



## mary naeem (7 أغسطس 2013)

*وفاة طفلة أمام كنيسة بعين شمس برصاص مجهولين







لقيت الطفلة جيسي بولص عيسى، 10 سنوات، مصرعها بطلق ناري من الخلف بعد خروجها من الكنيسة الإنجيلية مساء أمس.
وقام مجهولون يشتبه في انتمائهم لأنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي بفتح النار بطريقة عشوائية أمام شارع أحمد عصمت بعين شمس أمام الكنيسة الإنجيلية مما أدى إلى وفاة الطفلة وإصابة العشرات، وتم تحويل جثمان الطفلة للطب الشرعي بزينهم.
وقال شهود عيان: “إن ملتحين ينتمون لمؤيدي مرسي أطلقوا النار على المواطنين أثناء خروجهم من الكنيسة وكانوا يستقلون سيارة ربع نقل ثم فروا هاربين”.
نقلاً عن موقع البوابة نيوز* 



​


----------



## mary naeem (7 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## mary naeem (7 أغسطس 2013)

عاجل اول صوره للشهيده الطفله جيسى


----------



## mary naeem (7 أغسطس 2013)

نقل جثمان الطفلة المسيحية من مستشفى المطرية لمشرحة زينهم لاجراءات التشريح







قال القس نصر الله زكريا، خال الضحية الطفلة "جيسى بولس"، -10 اعوام- والتى قتلت بطلق نارى مساء امش الثلاثاء ، ان النيابة انهت اجراءاتها ظهر اليوم بعد خروج جثمان الضحية من مستشفى المطرية


فى طريقها الى مشرحة زينهم للتشريح ثم العودة لصلاة الجنازة بالكنيسة الانجيلية بشارع احمد عصمت بعين شمس بعد انتهاء الاجراءات


واشار القس زكريا الى ان هناك الطفلة قتلت بطلف نارى كاتم للصوت نافيا ان الانباء التى تردد عن وفاتها بطلق نارى بطريق الخطأ اثناء تنظيف احد المارة لسلاحة قائلا : لو كان هذا صحيحا فسيكون الشخص معروفا

​


----------



## soso a (7 أغسطس 2013)

مع المسيح ذالك افضل جداا 
مبروك عليكى يا عروس السما 

و ربنا يعزى اسرتها ويعطيهم تعزياته السمائيه 

وامين تعدى الايام دى على خير ومتطوليش ​


----------



## grges monir (7 أغسطس 2013)

اهابييين قتلة
ربنا يرحمها ويصبر اهلها


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أغسطس 2013)

*مبروك  عليكي  ياجيسي  أكليل  الشهاده .........*
*ربنا  يعزي  أهلك  وأحبابك*​ 
*ألهذه  الدرجه  وصل  الأرهاب  الأعمي  **يابلتاجي  ؟؟ *

*الرب  يتصرف  معك  كيفما  شاء*​


----------



## mary naeem (7 أغسطس 2013)

الصلاة على جثمان الطفلة جيسى الخامسة مساء اليوم
​

​

​





 ​

*
اكد القس نصرالله زكريا ان الصلاة على جثمان ابنت اخته الطفله جيسى بولس سوف يكون فى الخامسة مساء الليلة بالكنيسة الانجيلية باحمد عصمت عين شمس .وهى نفس الكنيسة التى لقيت جيسى مصرعها امامها امس وقت الافطار .حيث كانت تحضر مدارس الاحد الصيفية بالكنيسة .واثناء خروجها تم اطلاق النار عليها وعلى الخادمة المصاحبة لها ولكن الطلق النار اصاب الطفلة وقتلها وقال القس نصر الله لموقع وطنى انهم حتى الان لايفهمون اى شىء .ولا لماذا تم اطلاق النار وهل يدخل ذلك فى موجة الهجوم على الاقباط والكنائس .مؤكدا ان جيسى كانت ملاك يسير على الارض وانهم مازالو فى مرحلة ذهول لايصدقون انها رحلت

*​

*
​
**
المصدر : وطنى*​


----------



## mary naeem (7 أغسطس 2013)

*جهود مكثفة لضبط الجناة في حادث مصرع طفلة بعين شمس






*

*تبذل الأجهزة الأمنية جهودها، لكشف غموض الحادث الذي أدى إلى وفاة الطفلة جيسي بولص عيسى، 10 سنوات، بطلق ناري من الخلف بعد خروجها من الكنيسة الإنجيلية مساء أمس، لضبط الجناة الذين كانوا يستقلون سيارة نقل صغيرة.
وأكد بعض المارة أن مستقليها ملتحون، وقد كلفت النيابة رجال المباحث بضبط الجناة ومعرفة انتمائهم، وكان مجهولون يشتبه في انتمائهم لأنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي بفتح النار بطريقة عشوائية أمام شارع أحمد عصمت بعين شمس، أمام الكنيسة الإنجيلية مما أدى إلى وفاة الطفلة وإصابة العشرات.
تم تحويل جثمان الطفلة للطب الشرعي بزينهم، وقال شهود عيان: “إن ملتحين ينتمون لمؤيدي مرسي أطلقوا النارعلى المواطنين أثناء خروجهم من الكنيسة وكانوا يستقلون سيارة ربع نقل ثم فروا هاربين”.
عن موقع جريدة المال* 

​


----------



## BITAR (7 أغسطس 2013)

*يا ترى الارهابى الذى قتلها كان صائم *​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أغسطس 2013)

*طبعا  لأن  الفطار  بياخدوه  من  رابعه  بعد  المدفع*​


----------



## Maran+atha (7 أغسطس 2013)

هذة الطفلة اصبحت شهيدة مثل 144 الف شهود بيت لحم 
فالأرهابيين الذين قتلوا الطفلة فعلوا هذة الجريمة لأنها مسيحية 

كل الذى استطيع قوله 
طوباكى يا شهيدة يا قديسة 
اتشفعى عند المسيح لنا ليغفر لنا خطيانا 

ربنا يعزى كل اهلها واقاربها واصدقائها 
ربنا قال فى الكتاب المقدس لوقا 21: 19-16
+وسوف تسلمون من الوالدين والاخوة والاقرباء والاصدقاء.ويقتلون منكم.
+وتكونون مبغضين من الجميع من اجل اسمي.
+ولكن شعرة من رؤوسكم لا تهلك.
+بصبركم اقتنوا انفسكم.

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 أغسطس 2013)

خبر مؤسف وحزين
ما ذنب هذه الطفلة
الرب يصبر اهلها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أغسطس 2013)

الرب يرحمها و يعزي أهلها...


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أغسطس 2013)

*نعماً  للاشاوس*


*أتقدم  بخالص التعزيات القلبية والمواساة فى  إنتقال الطفلة    الملاك الطاهر  :  [جيسي بولس ]     10 سنوات   
 التى إغتالت برآئتها    وغدرتها    رصاصات  الخسة والنذالة والجبن
وأتقدم إلى والديها  بصادق المواساه الانسانية...  
هنيئاً لها  الاستشهاد  فهى تكللت فى سماء المسيح  شهيدة  تشفع لاجلنا جميعاً .. 
نطلب أن يتقبل الله ذبيحتها  ودمائها الطاهرة  ...ويعزيهما ويجزيهما عنها خير الجزاء ....
و
[]   ولا يفوتنا  أن  نرثي لحال  (فرسان الاجرام )   من تدهور للرجولة 
 وفشل خسيس ذليل  بإنحدارهم إلى مادون الحيوانية بمراحل عديدة...
منها للدرك الاسفل  يا أخسأ ما خلق الله.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أغسطس 2013)

*

​
اغتالوها لأنها مسيحية ...... والدول المسيحية تعضدهم
فإلى متى تصمت يا رب .....؟؟؟​*


----------



## fredyyy (9 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> ​*
> 
> ...


 
*لا يوجد إجابة إلا في هذه الآية : *

رؤيا يوحنا 6 : 11 
فأعطوا كل واحد ثيابا بيضا، 
وقيل لهم أن يستريحوا زمانا يسيرا أيضا 
*حتى يكمل العبيد* *رفقاؤهم،* وإخوتهم أيضا، العتيدون *أن يقتلوا مثلهم.*
​*إن كنا لا نفهم الآن ... لكننا نثق في صلاحك وحكمتك يارب *

.

​


----------



## T 95 (9 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> ​
> اغتالوها لأنها مسيحية ...... والدول المسيحية تعضدهم
> فإلى متى تصمت يا رب .....؟؟؟​*



من حق قارىء هذا المنتدى ان يلمس حرص الاداره على تحرى الدقه فى الاخبار التى تنشرها من اجل مصداقية المنتدى 

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=1194900


----------



## T 95 (9 أغسطس 2013)

لا فى هجوم على كنيسه و لا كل هذه القصص مصر نصفها اليوم بلطجه و يطلقون النار على بعضهم البعض فى الشوارع هذا امر اصبح مشهور و معروف فى المناطق الشعبيه و من و كثيرا ما يصاب ابرياء بطريق الخطا ... ومن ينكر هذه الظاهره فى مصر فهو يحيا فى كوكب اخر


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أغسطس 2013)

*عش  أنت  في  هذا  الكوكب ...*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أغسطس 2013)

T 95 قال:


> لا فى هجوم على كنيسه و لا كل هذه القصص مصر نصفها اليوم بلطجه و يطلقون النار على بعضهم البعض فى الشوارع هذا امر اصبح مشهور و معروف فى المناطق الشعبيه و من و كثيرا ما يصاب ابرياء بطريق الخطا ... ومن ينكر هذه الظاهره فى مصر فهو يحيا فى كوكب اخر



*تبررون دائما اعمالكم الشيطان ...... لماذا لم نسمع عن مقتل إنسان خارج من مسجد ..... أم البلطجة ممنهجة ....
عموما ..... ظهور الإسلام الحقيقى بدون الديكور الذى اصبغه الأزهر عليه طوال السنين سيكون بداية معرفة البسطاء حقيقة الإسلام*


----------



## tamav maria (9 أغسطس 2013)

ماذا يفكرون هؤلاء الاغبياء
هل انتصر الاسلام بقتل طفله عمرها خمس سنوات 
اذكرينا امام عرش النعمه ياشهيدة المسيح


----------



## T 95 (9 أغسطس 2013)

مابتسمعش عن حد اتقتل و هو خارج من جامع ده على اعتبار ان اللى اتقتلت وهى خارجه من الكنيسه خبر صحيح بردو !!!!؟؟ سبحان الله 

احنا مش بنقلب كل خبر لأشاعه و نحاول نكبره لأن ماعندناش كمسلمين هدف مع اخر بنحاول باى طريقه ناخد مكاسب فى اتجاه الهدف ده لكن مشكلتنا ذاتيه مسلمين فى مسلمين  ... و يا ترى الناس هاتعرف حقيقه الاسلام فين بالظبط فى الدول الاسلاميه اللى اغلبيتها مسلمين و لا فى اوروبا اللى الاسلام اصبح فيها الدين رقم 2 فى خلال عدد قليل من السنوات ؟ 

ما انتوا عرفتوا مين اللى فجر كنيسة القديسين عملتوا ايه ؟ .. ساكتين عشان اللى عملها حبيبكم .. بعد بردو ما تهمتوها فى تيار الاسلام السياسى بالتزييف ..


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أغسطس 2013)

T 95 قال:


> مابتسمعش عن حد اتقتل و هو خارج من جامع ده على اعتبار ان اللى اتقتلت وهى خارجه من الكنيسه خبر صحيح بردو !!!!؟؟ سبحان الله



*تزييف  الحقائق  ليس  من  مصلحتك.*
*بالعكس  عرف  عن  الأخوان  أنهم  كاذبون أضافه إلي*
*أن  البلتاجي  .. أعلن  صراحه  بدايه  الحرب  ضد  المسيحيين !!*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

> ما انتوا  عرفتوا مين اللى فجر كنيسة القديسين عملتوا ايه ؟ .. ساكتين عشان اللى  عملها حبيبكم .. بعد بردو ما تهمتوها فى تيار الاسلام السياسى بالتزييف ..


مين بقي ياتري حبيبنا ده اللي ساكتين عليه
وياتري فجر الكنيسة ليه وهو حبيبنا اصلا؟!


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أغسطس 2013)

T 95 قال:


> ساكتين عشان اللى عملها حبيبكم .. بعد بردو ما تهمتوها فى تيار الاسلام السياسى بالتزييف ..



*لو  نظام  مبارك  حبايبنا .. ماكناش  شاركنا  في  الثوره !!*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أغسطس 2013)

*


T 95 قال:



مابتسمعش عن حد اتقتل و هو خارج من جامع ده على اعتبار ان اللى اتقتلت وهى خارجه من الكنيسه خبر صحيح بردو !!!!؟؟ سبحان الله 

احنا مش بنقلب كل خبر لأشاعه و نحاول نكبره لأن ماعندناش كمسلمين هدف مع اخر بنحاول باى طريقه ناخد مكاسب فى اتجاه الهدف ده لكن مشكلتنا ذاتيه مسلمين فى مسلمين  ... و يا ترى الناس هاتعرف حقيقه الاسلام فين بالظبط فى الدول الاسلاميه اللى اغلبيتها مسلمين و لا فى اوروبا اللى الاسلام اصبح فيها الدين رقم 2 فى خلال عدد قليل من السنوات ؟ 

ما انتوا عرفتوا مين اللى فجر كنيسة القديسين عملتوا ايه ؟ .. ساكتين عشان اللى عملها حبيبكم .. بعد بردو ما تهمتوها فى تيار الاسلام السياسى بالتزييف .. 

أنقر للتوسيع...


كالعادة ..... الشيطان يتحدث .....
اللى فجر الكنيسة عابدى الشيطان ...... مسلمين
إللى بيقتلوا مسلمين مختلفين معاهم هو عابدى الشيطان ..... مسلمين
اللى بيتاجروا بالأديان .... عابدى الشيطان ..... مسلمين
إللى بيتاجروا بالأوطان .... عابدى الشيطان ......مسلمين
اللى بيتاجروا بالأقصى .... عابدى الشيطان .... مسلمين 
اللى بينزلوا جبريل لرابعة العدوية ...... عابدى الشيطان ..... مسلمين
اللى بيقولوا أن محمد قال لمرسى خليك إمام للمصلين برابعة .... عابدى الشيطان .... مسلمين

فعن أى تزييف تتحدث يا عابد الشيطان ........ المسلم*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أغسطس 2013)

*سمعت  عن  صعيد  مصر  اللي  بيتحرق  بسبب  المتظاهرين   الأرهابيين مؤيدي  المعزول .... ولا  ده  حصل  في  كوكب  آخر !!*

* سمعت  عن  الأحداث  الأرهابيه  في  المنيا  ... ولا  دي  أشاعه !!*

*الله  معك*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أغسطس 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *سمعت  عن  صعيد  مصر  اللي  بيتحرق  بسبب  المتظاهرين   الأرهابيين مؤيدي  المعزول .... ولا  ده  حصل  في  كوكب  آخر !!*
> 
> * سمعت  عن  الأحداث  الأرهابيه  في  المنيا  ... ولا  دي  أشاعه !!*
> 
> *الله  معك*​



*الخرفان لا تسمع ولا ترى إلا مرسى صلى الله عليه وسلم*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أغسطس 2013)

*" الأخوان  شياطين  يكذبون  كما  يتنفسون "* ... 

من  أجنده
ابراهيم عيسي _ صلاح عيسي _ ثروت  الخرباوي _ عمرو أديب _ أبراهيم  عكاشه ... ...............................................................ألخ ​


----------



## T 95 (9 أغسطس 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *سمعت  عن  صعيد  مصر  اللي  بيتحرق  بسبب  المتظاهرين   الأرهابيين مؤيدي  المعزول .... ولا  ده  حصل  في  كوكب  آخر !!*
> 
> * سمعت  عن  الأحداث  الأرهابيه  في  المنيا  ... ولا  دي  أشاعه !!*
> 
> *الله  معك*​



انا مش هارد على اى كلام مرسل اتذكر فى الموضوع ... لكن بالنسبه لموضوع المشاكل اللى حاصله فى البلد .. المشاكل بين المسلمين و المسلمين موجوده من قبل مرسى و بين المسيحيين و المسلمين من قبل مرسى و بين المسيحيين وبعضهم من قبل مرسى ... و اسبابها كتير منها عاديه .. و معروف مين بيحاول يكبرها ويستثمرها .. اما المشاكل بسبب الرئيس و اللى حصل فى 30\6 و 3\7 .. كان عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه بيقول لا تمنعوا الناس حقوقهم فتكفروهم .. و اللى حصل هو منع الناس حقوقها .. المجتمع كله اتفق على انتخابات الجيش نفسه هو اللى اشرف عليها و المجتمع كله شهد  بنزاهتها و فجئه جندى محترف يقول بعزل القائد بتاعه و تقولهم هى دى الديموقراطيه مستنى من الناس ايه ؟ و مع ذلك فيما يتعلق بالمظاهرات مات منهم اد ايه لغايه دلوقتى ومازالوا ملتزمين بالسلميه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

> انا مش هارد على اى كلام مرسل اتذكر فى الموضوع


وطبعا مش هترد لانك معندكش ولا رد لأي سؤال
وخصوصا سؤال
لو كان اللي فجر الكنيسة حبيبنا واحنا عارفينوا وساكتين عليه 
يبقي فجرها ليه واحنا حبايب ياراجل
اخو شفيق ياراجل


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أغسطس 2013)

T 95 قال:


> انا مش هارد على اى كلام مرسل اتذكر فى الموضوع ... لكن بالنسبه لموضوع المشاكل اللى حاصله فى البلد .. المشاكل بين المسلمين و المسلمين موجوده من قبل مرسى و بين المسيحيين و المسلمين من قبل مرسى و بين المسيحيين وبعضهم من قبل مرسى ... و اسبابها كتير منها عاديه .. و معروف مين بيحاول يكبرها ويستثمرها .. اما المشاكل بسبب الرئيس و اللى حصل فى 30\6 و 3\7 .. كان عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه بيقول لا تمنعوا الناس حقوقهم فتكفروهم .. و اللى حصل هو منع الناس حقوقها .. المجتمع كله اتفق على انتخابات الجيش نفسه هو اللى اشرف عليها و المجتمع كله شهد  بنزاهتها و فجئه جندى محترف يقول بعزل القائد بتاعه و تقولهم هى دى الديموقراطيه مستنى من الناس ايه ؟ و مع ذلك فيما يتعلق بالمظاهرات مات منهم اد ايه لغايه دلوقتى ومازالوا ملتزمين بالسلميه



*هارد عليك ..... يمكن تفهم
لو اشتريت علبة فول مكتوب عليها تاريخ الصلاحية سنة 2016
فتحتها وجدتها فاسده
هاتكلها ولا هاترميها فى الزبالة
هو ده اللى حصل مع مرسى
قال كلام كويس ..... انتخبناه ...
قعد على الكرسى لقيناه غبى وفاشل وخاين
يكمل ..... ولا نرميه بره .....
ده اللى حصل .....
فهمت ....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أغسطس 2013)

*أنا  مش  هأ رد  عليك  ... لأنك  مش  هاتعرف  ترد  عليا *
*ودي  رجوله  ليتك  تقدرها*

*لكن  لأنك  لسه  موجود .. هأقولك  وبدون  نيه هجوم ...*

*هل  ترضي  أن  تتبع  أناس  فشله أرهابيون !!*
*من  قال  لك  أن  أعتصام  رابعه  سلمي !!*
*أمال  الأسلحه  والتدريبات  بتاعه  عصيان  المقشه  دي  تبقي  أيه !!*
*هل  الأعتصامات  دي  لازم  يكون  فيها  أطفال  حامله  نعوشها  في  صفوف !!*
*المتاريس  اللي  تم  بنائها  من  الرمال  - أسمنت  معناها سلميه  برضه !!*
*رئيسك  جه  للحكم  والولار  ب 6 جنيه ... بفي  اقل  من  سنه  أصبح  معدي  7.25  ....  معناه  فاشل  ولا .. لأ !!*
*الأسلحه  اللي  ضبطوها  وأعترفوا  أنها  هاتدخل  رابعه .. ده  أسمه  سلميه برضه !!*
*الأستقواء  بالخارج .. وبعدين  تقولوا  صليبيين  ..  مش  تقيه  أو  توريه ولا  أسمها  إيه !!*

*يا أخي  فكر وجادل   .. وبلاش  مبدأ *
*" لاتجادل  يا اخي .. هذا  من  عند  الله "*



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أغسطس 2013)

[YOUTUBE]D_11lMThjqU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 أغسطس 2013)

محاولات إحداث الفتنة الطائفية فى مصر تسير على قدم وساق ، فقط يهدئون للتفكير فى محاولة أخرى أنجح من السابقة الفاشلة 
ولاأعتقد أن الإسلاميين بهذا الغباء كى يفتحوا على أنفسهم جبهات أخرى 
المهم عند أولئك الشياطين أن يحدث فى مصر (لبننة)للوضع أو (سوريا ) جديدة فإن لم يستطيعوا فخراب أقتصادى وسياسى وأخلاقى وذلك أضعف الأهداف
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 أغسطس 2013)

الله يرحمها و يصبر اهلها​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أغسطس 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> محاولات إحداث الفتنة الطائفية فى مصر تسير على قدم وساق ، فقط يهدئون للتفكير فى محاولة أخرى أنجح من السابقة الفاشلة
> ولاأعتقد أن الإسلاميين بهذا الغباء كى يفتحوا على أنفسهم جبهات أخرى
> المهم عند أولئك الشياطين أن يحدث فى مصر (لبننة)للوضع أو (سوريا ) جديدة فإن لم يستطيعوا فخراب أقتصادى وسياسى وأخلاقى وذلك أضعف الأهداف
> ​



*لماذا تنجح دائما اليد الإسلامية فى التلوث بالدماء ...... ؟؟؟؟؟

اليست هذه هى العقيدة الاسلامية ....؟؟؟؟

اقتلوا المشركين حيثما وجدتموهم ..... اليس هذا نص قرآنى ...؟؟؟*


----------



## kawasaki (9 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لماذا تنجح دائما اليد الإسلامية فى التلوث بالدماء ...... ؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *اليست هذه هى العقيدة الاسلامية ....؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *اقتلوا المشركين حيثما وجدتموهم ..... اليس هذا نص قرآنى ...؟؟؟*


 
* بالتأكيد ابي *
*عقيده وفكر وتربيه*​


----------

